# Wanted: Tivo HD (or HD XL) w/lifetime



## gadgetfan (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm looking for a Tivo HD or HD XL in excellent condition and with lifetime service. Upgraded capacity is a bonus, but not required. If you've got one to sell, please PM me with asking price and shipping cost.

Thanks!


----------

